# Which has most ATM'S, Westpac or BNZ



## Neville (Mar 27, 2013)

Hi, can anyone let me know which bank (Westpac or BNZ) has the most frequent and accessible ATM machines in the whole of NZ. Which bank out of these would you rather put your Wonga in. Thanks


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

Neville said:


> Hi, can anyone let me know which bank (Westpac or BNZ) has the most frequent and accessible ATM machines in the whole of NZ. Which bank out of these would you rather put your Wonga in. Thanks


Westpac have more than 500 ATM's NZ wide and have many lobbies that are 24hrs although these will only be in the bigger cities.

BNZ have 400 NZ wide.

I don't put my money in either. I use ANZ where we now have 700 ATM's NZ wide as they have recently taken over one of the smaller banking brands so many places now have double the amount of branches/ATM's.


----------



## Liam(at)Large (Sep 2, 2012)

escapedtonz said:


> I don't put my money in either. I use ANZ where we now have 700 ATM's NZ wide as they have recently taken over one of the smaller banking brands so many places now have double the amount of branches/ATM's.


Who have ANZ recently taken over?


----------



## toadsurfer (Nov 27, 2009)

They merged brands with the national bank although they have owned that bank for years


----------



## Neville (Mar 27, 2013)

Thanks for the response,


----------



## Liam(at)Large (Sep 2, 2012)

toadsurfer said:


> They merged brands with the national bank although they have owned that bank for years


Yes, the have owned NBNZ for over 10 years.


----------

